# Funny family farm sayings ... Do you have any?



## The Egg Bandit (May 15, 2010)

Here's one my husband and I coined the other day and get a giggle out of every time we get to use it ....

"Now put THAT in your cud and chew it!"


----------



## Mea (May 15, 2010)

The one we say the most is...

  "There's gotta be a harder way to make a living"

  With the response....

  "Naw, if there was we would have found it by now"


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 15, 2010)

"This is harder than gettin' socks on a rooster."

I actually heard that from an old Missouri farmer, used it in front of DH and he laughed after he thought about it and I told him to try it on our rooster


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 15, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> "This is harder than gettin' socks on a rooster."


I just told DH that one and his reply was "How do they get past the spurs?"

I guess I should have told him it was a joke.  

Now I've got this image of some guy actually trying to get socks on a rooster.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

"Now stick that is you pipe and poke it! "
"What?"
"Are you threatening me??"
We love to quote movies in our family.


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Jun 10, 2010)

I rescued some rabbits and when I put them together of course the buck go busy.  My 11 (then) year old daughter said "Dad, we're getting a science lesson." so not anytime we need to refer to reproduction it is "a science lesson".


----------

